

Big Think Interview With Tony Hsieh - derekc
http://bigthink.com/ideas/20671?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+bigthink/expert_ideas+(Big+Think+Expert+Ideas)

======
sajid
I find it troubling that even a company like Zappos doesn't consider
alternatives to laying people off. Maybe everyone could have taken an 8% pay
cut instead.

